Ask HN: How do you know when you're ready to move into a senior role? - pageandrew
======
angersock
When you have the balls to just go and do it, and then to own and fix your
inevitable mistakes.

EDIT: Part of being senior is knowing that you don't ask permission for
certain things.

------
sharemywin
When at the end of most meetings people go off and work on your half baked
ideas. And I'm only being half facetious.

------
pinewurst
When you can snatch the pebble from my hand, grasshopper

------
chrisdbaldwin
when you're also mentoring

